# rim offset



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i am looking to get a 2" RDC lift kit and i want to know what offset i need? i plan on getting itp SS212 14x6 14x8 wide skinny combo. i wanna make sure i clear everything for sure.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

mathew_101 said:


> i am looking to get a 2" RDC lift kit and i want to know what offset i need? i plan on getting itp SS212 14x6 14x8 wide skinny combo. i wanna make sure i clear everything for sure.


 What size/brand of tire are we talking about? Your rims won't hit anything, it will be the tires. Need more info...... 
Also, I believe the 14X8 is only offered in a 5+3 offset, and the 14X6 is offered in a 4+2 offset only. The 12 inch ITP rims can be had in either a 5+2 or a 2+5 offset. (The 2+5 rims are for the straight rear axle bikes, they will fit on a IRS bike, but will stick out WAY past the fenders.)
Another option would be to add wheel spacers if your tires were rubbing after the lift...... Sorry I couldn't be more help.......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Adding spacers wont cure rubbin issues in most cases... 

Just normal offset IRS wheels will be fine. Depending on the tire your going with. 32's and 31's are going to rub in places regardless.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

^:agreed:


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

looking at getting something like the 29.5 terminators. or outlaws. but for now im only running 27" XTR


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You will be fine with 29's. No need for spacers unless you just think you need/want a wider stance (I did) and I chose SRA offset rims instead of regular IRS rims and spacers....


----------

